# i think he is a pig



## Dozer'sMomma (Jan 27, 2008)

instead of a dog. he makes the funniest snorting noise when he sniffs and snores really loud sometimes. its really funny. does anyone else have this problem? he is only 5 months old. about 2 weeks after we got him he got a bad cold. so i dont know i that has anything to do with it. 

just curious.


----------



## electricbluesxt (May 11, 2007)

yeah when my pup sniffs around the house sounds exactly like a pig. and she sounds like a grown adult when she snores too, its super loud and the snores are so long, haha. but she looks like a pig and sniffs like one when she is sniffin around. its funny to look from the ground point of view and look at her mouth, her little lips flappin. i think its normal, mine is 9 months, and hasn't ever had a cold.. but its so cute.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah my pup does that too sometimes. he also snores real loud and even barks in his sleep!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Chalice would never think about making any unlady like noises but Mikado sure doesn't mind at all. He makes some strange sounds at times. I love it and hate it. If I would like to sleep in the mornings I hate it but during the day I find it funny.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

My pup does that too. He snores really loud at night and makes snorting noises when he's sniffing the ground. He used to sleep in my bedroom, but now he sleeps in the garage, because I couldn't get any sleep due to all the snoring...LOL!


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah, zoe sounds like a cross between a pig and a bull when she snorts and ruby does not make a sound!!!


----------

